# extreme reload



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Anybody tried this product do u think it would be a worth while addition to pct it states its good enough to be a stand alone pct


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've seen on another forum with a guy who used it as a stand alone and had bloodwork done before and after. It cuts SHBG, but as a result he also saw a reduction in his Test so in effect the free Test stayed the same. This would suggest that it would work well with a cycle to reduce your SHBG and so give you more free Test, but not really sure for PCT. If you've been shut down I'm not sure how this would help. Perhaps some of the more experience members will be able to help with that as I'd be interested to know too.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im struggling to find any actual ingredients and doses

Plus, this is not good for a sole PCT product.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> Im struggling to find any actual ingredients and doses
> 
> Plus, this is not good for a sole PCT product.


where have you looked mate?

Per 2 capsules

Zinc 10mg

Vitamin D3 5000iu

Proprietary blend:

Bulbine natalensis(7:1 stems)

Fenugreek seeds (20% protodioscin)

Resveratrol(50% STD)

Tongkat Ali extract

Milk thistle(80%)

Can I ask have you used this product alone for PCT? Or are you assuming it cannot be used?

I used this product as a standalone PCT product after my last cycle where I used 525mg per week for 8 weeks, I kept 60% of my gains and had no loss of strength or libido.......

It certainly is a great product defiantly can be used after a low dose cycle for PCT but more than that it can be used to raise natural test off cycle.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rjohal said:


> I think fitz is referring to the following thread, could be useful for someone interested in the product
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/34263-reload-1-month-cycle-full-blood-work-before-after.html


Yes I know that thread as I own that board.....my post was in reply to M118 post


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Could u use it along side a pct of nolva and clomid


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> where have you looked mate?
> 
> Per 2 capsules
> 
> ...


I looked on the extreme nutr. site and the pic of the ingredients was too small to make out, and other online sites didnt list any ingredients and doses

Being a rep for extreme nutrition I understand why you'd say this, however, the general consensus among the majority of users here is that if 1 product is to be used in PCT, then a serm is the ideal choice in PCT, other than that an AI like atd or 6bromo.

Conversely, I think the inclusion of the bulbine, fenugreek and resveratrol is a good choice and work well alongside something like a serm.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> I looked on the extreme nutr. site and the pic of the ingredients was too small to make out, and other online sites didnt list any ingredients and doses
> 
> Being a rep for extreme nutrition I understand why you'd say this, however, the general consensus among the majority of users here is that if 1 product is to be used in PCT, then a serm is the ideal choice in PCT, other than that an AI like atd or 6bromo.
> 
> Conversely, I think the inclusion of the bulbine, fenugreek and resveratrol is a good choice and work well alongside something like a serm.


I am not a rep I am a sponsored athlete big difference......I don't say something is good if it is not......my results speak for themselves I gained 10lbs on my last cycle and after 4 weeks on reload I still had 6lbs of that 10, my strength was/is still up and so is my libido......I am not saying this product will be of use on it's own against any cycle but seeing as I used a low dose cycle I found it to do the job on it's own......if you don't believe me that's your choice does not make it untrue.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I am not a rep I am a sponsored athlete big difference......I don't say something is good if it is not......my results speak for themselves I gained 10lbs on my last cycle and after 4 weeks on reload I still had 6lbs of that 10, my strength was/is still up and so is my libido......I am not saying this product will be of use on it's own against any cycle but seeing as I used a low dose cycle I found it to do the job on it's own......if you don't believe me that's your choice does not make it untrue.


being a rep/sponsored there is bound to be some bias either way. its only natural and logical to be loyal to the brand that is supporting you.

Now my point was, and if this was posted in the PH section it would get similar responses, is that Reload is not something I would recommend as the sole PCT product. I did not say anywhere that reload is an inferior or poor product, actually the opposite. I said it would work along side a SERM well in PCT.

But one person's experience of a product cant be used to judge whether its suitable or not to be a sole PCT product.

As I said earlier, the general consensus would be that if 1 product had to be chosen, a serm would be no. 1 choice based on 10000s of user reviews and clinical research, then an AI, and if 2 products, a serm/ai PLUS a testbooster such as reload.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> being a rep/sponsored there is bound to be some bias either way. its only natural and logical to be loyal to the brand that is supporting you.
> 
> Now my point was, and if this was posted in the PH section it would get similar responses, is that Reload is not something I would recommend as the sole PCT product. I did not say anywhere that reload is an inferior or poor product, actually the opposite. I said it would work along side a SERM well in PCT.
> 
> ...


Can you just show me where I said that reload should be used as a sole PCT product? I said I used it on it's own after a low dose cycle and it worked......now you can think I am bias towards the product all you want but those who know me know I do not chime in and say something is good if I do not personally think so.......

I would add that a SERM is normally the first choice but does not mean it is the best choice HCG is a better choice in my opinion.......but that is a debate for another thread......

So to be clear I am not saying that Reload can be used on it's own for all cycles recovery, I am saying I used it on it's own and it worked........plus reload is a test booster not a PCT product for a steroid cycle.....


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Can you just show me where I said that reload should be used as a sole PCT product? I said I used it on it's own after a low dose cycle and it worked......now you can think I am bias towards the product all you want but those who know me know I do not chime in and say something is good if I do not personally think so.......
> 
> I would add that a SERM is normally the first choice but does not mean it is the best choice HCG is a better choice in my opinion.......but that is a debate for another thread......
> 
> So to be clear I am not saying that Reload can be used on it's own for all cycles recovery, I am saying I used it on it's own and it worked........*plus reload is a test booster not a PCT product for a steroid cycle....*.


This has been my point throughout. I have no idea why you challenged me on this. You've said what I said about it. See me 1st comment:



m118 said:


> Im struggling to find any actual ingredients and doses
> 
> *
> Plus, this is not good for a sole PCT product*.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> This has been my point throughout. I have no idea why you challenged me on this. You've said what I said about it. See me 1st comment:


i did not challenge you on your first post i asked if you had used it and gave dose info......

you said it was not good for a sole PCT product i gave my experiance of using it as such a product after a low dose cycle then you said i was bias.....so i never challenged you i gave you my personel experiances.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i did not challenge you on your first post i asked if you had used it and gave dose info......
> 
> you said it was not good for a sole PCT product i gave my experiance of using it as such a product after a low dose cycle then you said i was bias.....so i never challenged you i gave you my personel experiances.


ok cool, sorry for any confusion


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

So after a cycle of prop and tren would u say it would b a useful addition to a pct of nolva and clomid


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

looks like a good formula. is the bulbine prolensis?


----------

